# Pee'ing on Daughters bed



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Toff is fully house-trained , well behaved in most ways (I say that cos im still working on some issues, such as jumping up at people to greet them) and basically a gorgeous dog to have around , but (isnt there always a but , lol) he occassionally goes into my Daughters room (she's 23) and pees on her bed ... she's always there when he does it

Now ive looked around the net for answers and it seems he's either challenging her for rank (hmm) or just gets so excited as he see's her as a playmate that he cant help himself

What gets me is we'd literally just got back from his last stroll through the village tonight when he did it again & he'd already had three pee's on his walk


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

He certainly is not challenging her for rank. 

You need ot rule out a physical cause really, but... 

Am I right in thinking he is around 7 months old? If so, he may be going through the second 'fear stage', which some puppies goes through. If so, he is no doubt weeing on her bed as it smells of her so is familiar and somewhere he feels safe. This would be especially so if he is especially attached to your daughter. 

He will probably get over it, if it is that, but watch out for any other signs of distress, just wash the bedding well with biological powder, and the mattress. 

You might find a DAP diffuser in the house helps.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I wasnt too keen on the challenging aspect myself hun , but thought id better put it in my post cos that was one of the answers that came up when I searched , lol

Id say after me , Jean is his second favourite person to be around ... i've never heard of this 'fear stage' though , what is it ?

Toff is the most unlikely candidate for fear you could ever meet , he's friendly to everyone human or animal (even the postman is his friend again now , lol) 
has never shown any signs of being scared of anything ... is there something im missing ? 
as I said , ive never heard of this fear thing so dont know if I should have noticed some signs 

Oh yeah , he's fine physically , he's nearly 8 months old now , when he did this around a month ago we were advised to rule out any medical reason for his doing it and the vet said he's in perfect condition ... maybe he's just being a teenager as was suggested back then ?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Some info here are the second fear imprint period:

Dog Club, Critical periods in your puppy's psychological growth

It might not be that obvious and he might have just become more nervous or uncomfortable about things rather than showing fear of them.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive never noticed him showing any fear or of being unsure in any situation ... but i'll keep a closer eye on him 
Thanks for the link and advice hun


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks hun , I just wish he'd pee his own bed and not ours , lol


----------

